# Final Fantasy VII NES 8-Bit



## Another World (Aug 11, 2008)

I did a few searches and it didn't appear that anyone has submitted this yet. If they have, please feel free to close this or delete it.

This is a blog entry which shows screen shots, talks about programming, explains game play, etc for a real Final Fantasy VII NES Cart. It appears to be a "fan" remake of sorts for a team of coders who build mp4 devices. 







"No, that is not a mock up. No, powering it up does not reveal it to actually be an impossible hack of Super Mario Bros. Someone, or some company rather, has made what was once a pipe dream come true: Final Fantasy VII on the NES. Unfortunately, neither the cartridge nor the ROM itself is branded with a release date, so I have no idea when this happened. All I know is that it was tagged NJ063 by the unlicensed cartridge factory, and was programmed by Shenzhen Nanjing Technology Co, Ltd, a company which now produces MP3 and MP4 audio players."

Anyways, enjoy the read.
http://cinnamonpirate.com/blog/507/

Please don't msg me for the ROM, I will um... not give it?

-another world


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 11, 2008)

Thats pretty neat.


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 11, 2008)

Very interesting find,Im surprised no-one had found this yet.


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 11, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> Very interesting find,Im surprised no-one had found this yet.


I kinda already knew about this. check youtube.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 11, 2008)

Old. I know about this since months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Neat, though.

BTW, it's a Chinese bootleg. They sell them


----------



## Gus122000 (Aug 11, 2008)

very old


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 11, 2008)

Never heard of that.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Old'd. I've had the ROM sitting around on my hard drive for months.


----------



## Celice (Aug 11, 2008)

Someone's actually trying to translate it, though, at romhacking.net.

Personally, I'm more amazed by their ports of Chrono Trigger and some of the Zelda games, along with Dragon Quest VIII.  Never did get the dump of those games though...


----------



## TossGirl (Aug 11, 2008)

I wonder if it's any good.. too bad I don't understand Chinese.


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 11, 2008)

LOL.. that's very crazy..

I remember seeing a lot of NES chinese bootlegs of stuff like Mortal Kombat 4 and SF5


----------



## GameDragon (Aug 11, 2008)

Incredibly old, I'm surprised how many people here didn't know about it.


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 11, 2008)

That makes me think.. would be cool if Square Enix decided to pull a Megaman and releases Final Fantasy XIV as a NES game XD


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 11, 2008)

GameDragon said:
			
		

> Incredibly old, I'm surprised how many people here didn't know about it.


Exactly. This is from '07. XD


----------



## Shabadage (Aug 11, 2008)

There are quite a few of these Chinese bootlegs.  I have a FF8 somewhere that essentially refuses to run, though I recall hearing it was a colorized version of the GB FF3 (One of the Saga Frontier games I believe).  Lots of these Chinese bootlegs are actually just colorized GB games.


----------



## Trolly (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, never knew that. Obviously sucks compared to the real thing though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## saxamo (Aug 11, 2008)

Old'd. But it's pretty great


----------



## Celice (Aug 12, 2008)

The best examples I can think of, pirate-wise, would be Super Mario World and Biohazard on the NES.  Super Mario World just for the laughing factor--but Biohazard, if you can get it to not crash, it's actually the full game


----------



## dib (Aug 12, 2008)

I can't even find an emulator capable of running it.  FceUltra and NnnesterJ being the two that I keep on here.  And if it doesn't work with those, I know it's not going to work under NesDS or PocketNES.

Looks hilarious otherwise, but I'm not too bothered by my inability to play it.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 12, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> I can't even find an emulator capable of running it.  FceUltra and NnnesterJ being the two that I keep on here.  And if it doesn't work with those, I know it's not going to work under NesDS or PocketNES.
> 
> Looks hilarious otherwise, but I'm not too bothered by my inability to play it.


Try Nestopia or VirtuaNESex. Those worked for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, it won't probably work on NesDS or PocketNES, seeing it uses a Chinese custom mapper


----------



## Sephi (Aug 12, 2008)

This is news to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd try this game out, but there's only one language :


----------



## shadyboy (Aug 13, 2008)

so.. anyone have this rom ? and a translation patch ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cant help myself but wanting to play it XD


----------



## dib (Aug 13, 2008)

I read something about a translation patch already in progress, but that could be some kid with follow up questions about 'how to hack roms'.

And the question remains, why bother?  This is a great little novelty, but if you're intending to actually play it then consider for a moment how well all those other Chinese knockoff games work out.  I'll be surprised if this can be played through before it breaks down entirely.


----------



## Another World (Aug 15, 2008)

i spent the better part of the evening a few nights ago hitting all my sources and looking on the web, i can't find any info about a translation patch. seems like if one is going on no one knows about it or has made it public.



			
				raulpica said:
			
		

> Try Nestopia or VirtuaNESex. Those worked for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you PM'ed me i think... i won't give it?

-another world


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 15, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> That makes me think.. would be cool if Square Enix decided to pull a Megaman and releases Final Fantasy XIV as a NES game XD


Thats what I thought when I saw the topic haha. I never heard of it oh well.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 31, 2008)

I thought the words "advent children alone would have made it obvious its fake.


----------



## Celice (Aug 31, 2008)

For the translation, check romhacking.net in the translation section.  You should see the thread eventually.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Oct 9, 2008)

Nestopia 1.40 runs it fine

too bad no DS emu can run it tho


----------



## Lindblum (Oct 20, 2008)

There is indeed an English translation project under way at romhacking.net (http://www.romhacking.net/forum/index.php?topic=6915.45).  There is no official patch release, but the translation thread does link to partly finished IPS translation patches.  There is also some research being done for a gameplay improvement patch (http://www.romhacking.net/forum/index.php/topic,7137.0.html).  

FCEUX and Nestopia both support the NANJING163 mapper.

I also found someone got it to run as a GBA (http://hi.baidu.com/maxzhou88/blog/item/26b64b43ab21b91573f05df0.html), but I found the ROM to run slow and jittery in VBA.  It might work in an NDS slot-2 adapter, but mine's broken, so I couldn't tell you.


----------

